# RDF Editor



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (10. Mai 2011)

Hi,
weiß nicht ob das hier so richtig aufgehoben ist.
Gibt es irgendwelche Editoren die einem das Schreiben von RDF (Resource Description Framework) erleichtern?
Ich würde gerne mal eine Adresse mit RDF ausstatten. Nur die Syntax kann ja kein Mensch schreiben ohne nen Wurm im Kopf zu bekommen .

Viele Grüße


----------

